# chi profiles thought id start this !!!



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

just thought id start this wee thread on your chihuauas profiles 
i will start of with mine

what is your chihuahuas:

name: zac (nikname zacybhoy).
is he/she kc reg: yes.
if so what is kc name: so smooth.
male/female: male
age: 4 months and 25days old
where born: scotland
colour: red sable on his papers but hes a lot lighter now id say beige
favorite food: james wellbeloved
favorite toy: his wee cuddly dog
microchipped: not yet getting done at 6 month check
spayed: not yet
eye colour: brown
long /smooth coat: long coat
fav treat: pigs ears he loves them
fav thing: me his mummy


what is your chihuahuas:

name: honey (nikname honey pie)
is he/she kc reg: yes.
if so what is kc name: honeymist close to love.
male/female: female
age: 4 months and 5days old
where born: scotland
colour: tricolour
favorite food: james wellbeloved
favorite toy: herpink soft ball
microchipped: not yet getting done at 6 month check
spayed: not yet
eye colour: brown
long /smooth coat: long coat
fav treat: jumbone
fav thing: me her mummy


thats my zac and honey done xxx


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

name: Bailey
is he/she kc reg: Nope
if so what is kc name: 
male/female: male
age: 4 months 2 weeks 5 days
where born: Michigan, USA
colour: Mottled Brown/Carmel
favorite food: Boiled Chicken
favorite toy: Squeaky Squirrel
microchipped: No, probably won't be either
spayed: At 6 months
eye colour: Amber/Brown
long /smooth coat: Smooth
fav treat: Bil-Jacs
fav thing: His newly discovered boy part


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol you had me laughing about the boy part thing ha ha ha


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

name: Kobi (Nickname: obi wan kanobi - StarWars)
is he/she kc reg: No
if so what is kc name: 
male/female: male
age: 10 months, 2 weeks
where born: North Carolina, USA
colour: Chocolate
favorite food: Wellness Core
favorite toy: Kong
microchipped: No
spayed/Neutered: Yes - at 5 months
eye colour: Amber
long /smooth coat: Long
fav treat: Cheese
fav thing: Going for walks



name: Butters (Nickname: Nutter Butters)
is he/she kc reg: No
if so what is kc name: 
male/female: male
age: 4 months exactly tomorrow
where born: North Carolina, USA
colour: Carmel
favorite food: Wellness Super5 Mix Puppy
favorite toy: Nyla Bone
microchipped: No
spayed/Neutered: No, but will be in a month or two
eye colour: Black
long /smooth coat: Smooth
fav treat: Weiners
fav thing: Snuggling


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

name: Venus
is he/she kc reg: no
if so what is kc name: 
male/female: female
age: 5 months 
where born: cambrige, minnesota
colour: black/tri-color
favorite food: Wellness Just for Puppy wet food
favorite toy: her squirrel
microchipped: not yet
spayed: not yet, kinda undecided right now, leaning more towards soon though
eye colour: brown
long /smooth coat: smooth
fav treat: granola filled rawhide or kong paste
fav thing: her daddy


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

name: Charlie
is he/she kc reg: no
if so what is kc name: 
male/female: male
age: 15 weeks and 1 day
where born: Pembroke Dock, Wales
colour: Cream
favorite food: Burns mini bites
favorite toy: Nylabone
microchipped: not yet
spayed: not yet
eye colour: brown
long /smooth coat: Long coat
fav treat: chicken
fav thing: Mummy


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

name: dodge dodgey doo ).
is he/she kc reg: no
if so what is kc name: .
male/female: male
age:nearly 5 months 
where born: wariwick uk 
colour: black and tan
favorite food: chicken 
favorite toy: squeeky duck amn cat tunnel 
microchipped:no
spayed: not yet
eye colour: brown
long /smooth coat: smooth
fav treat: chicken
fav thing: my bed


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

name: Adam Hannah
is he/she kc reg: no no(min daschund x)
if so what is kc name: .
male/female: male female
age: 7 months 5 months 
where born: kent uk 
colour: sable and white red
favorite food: cooked chicken raw chicken wings
favorite toy: whatever Hannah has whatever Adam has
microchipped: yes
spayed: yes not yet
eye colour: brown greeny hazel
long /smooth coat: LH SH(with extra fluffy bits)
fav treat: snuggles with mum snuggles with her cats
fav thing; walks in the country giving her cats big sloppy 
kisses


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Oops! all my spaces disappeared when I posted, you will have to read between the lines Im afraid..


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

name: Kirby
is he/she kc reg: Yes
if so what is kc name: Kirby Diablo
male/female: Male
age: 4 years this September
where born: Manawa WI
colour: Black Tri
favorite food: Purina Puppy Chow
favorite toy:BoBos
microchipped: No
spayed: Not Neutered
eye colour: Brown
long /smooth coat: Long 
fav treat: Wet Food
fav thing: His Mommy (Me)

name: Chewy
is he/she kc reg: Yes 
if so what is kc name: Chewbacca Chico 
male/female: Male
age: 3 years this August
where born: Manawa WI
colour: Blue and White with Tan Points
favorite food: Purina Puppy Chow
favorite toy: Anything Kirby is Playing with
microchipped: NO
spayed: No Neutered
eye colour: Marble Brown
long /smooth coat: Fringe Long
fav treat: Wet Food
fav thing: His Daddie (Hubby)

name: Zero
is he/she kc reg: Yes 
if so what is kc name: Munchkins Fifth Element 
male/female: Male
age: 6 months
where born: Ashland WI
colour: Blue Merle with Tan Points
favorite food: Purina Puppy Chow
favorite toy: Anything
microchipped: No
spayed: Not Neutered
eye colour: 2 shades of blue in one and brown and blue in the other
long /smooth coat: Wirey Short 
fav treat: Wet Food
fav thing: Playing wit Honda

name: Honda
is he/she kc reg: yes 
if so what is kc name: Last Daughter of Misty 
male/female: Female
age: 5 Months
where born: Merrill WI
colour: Silver/Red
favorite food: Purina Puppy Chow
favorite toy: Any
microchipped: No
spayed:No
eye colour: Hazel 
long /smooth coat: Baby Smooth 
fav treat: Wet Food
fav thing: PLaying with Zero and the Cats

name: Evy
is he/she kc reg: No 
if so what is kc name:N/A 
male/female: Female
age: 9 wks
where born: Abbotsford WI 
colour: Tri head White Body
favorite food: Purina Puppy Chow
favorite toy: Any
microchipped: No
spayed: No
eye colour: Brown 
long /smooth coat: Long 
fav treat: Any
fav thing: Sleeping


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Name: Gizmo
is he/she kc reg: Nope
if so what is kc name: 
male/female: Male
age: 4 years old
where born: Atlanta, GA
color: Chocolate and White
favorite food: Steak, Cooked Chicken 
favorite toy: whatever he has at the time
microchipped: No
spayed: Neutered 
eye colour: Brown
long /smooth coat: Smooth
fav treat: raw hides, doggy ice cream! 
fav thing; My Mommy, My Wardrobe, Sun bathing


----------



## Melissad (Jan 24, 2009)

name: Connie
is he/she kc reg: Yes
if so what is kc name: Red Sky
male/female: Female
age: almost 4 months
where born: Nr. Peterborough, UK
colour: golden reddish
favorite food: James Well Beloved
favorite toy: squeaky pink hippo
microchipped: not yet, will be soon
spayed: not yet
eye colour: browney greeney
long /smooth coat: Long coat
fav treat: have only given her dog food so far !
fav thing: to sleep on my knee !


----------



## NikkiGal (Feb 18, 2009)

name: Rocco
is he/she kc reg: CKC
if so what is kc name: Little Man Rocco
male/female: Male
age: 15 months
where born: USA - Alabama
colour: Black and White
favorite food: Chicken nuggets haha!
favorite toy: His daddy
microchipped: No
spayed/neutered: Not yet
eye colour: brown
long /smooth coat: smooth coat
fav treat: Doesn't really like treats
fav thing: Me


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

name: Brody
is he/she kc reg: no
Nickname: Brode the Toad 
male/female: Male
age: 6 months
where born: Wichita, KS
colour: black and tan, one small white star on his chest
favorite food: kona chips!
favorite toy: right now it's a dried cow trachea! Sick!
microchipped: will be in a week when he gets neutered
spayed/neutered: on March 17
eye colour: black
long /smooth coat: smooth coat
fav treat: kona chips, if it weren't for those, the boy would probably starve himself to death. Still trying to find a food he'll eat. 
fav thing: his mama!


----------



## bnbjones1994 (Feb 25, 2009)

name: Lily
is he/she kc reg: no
Nickname: mama's girl
male/female: female
age: 5 months
where born: Toledo, Ohio 
colour: black , tan & white
favorite food: Cesar Canine Cuisine
favorite toy: anything with a sqeaker
microchipped: no
spayed/neutered: not yet, but soon
eye colour: black
long /smooth coat: both, mom was short and dad was long
fav treat: she's very picky, haven't found a treat she likes yet. 
fav thing: her mommy, ofcourse, oh yeah, her hot pink bed


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

name: lexi
is she kc reg: yes name candy kiss kiss
male/female: female
age: 5 months 16 days
where born: pembroke dock, wales
colour: fawn and white
favourite food: royal canin
favourite toy: pink tug bone
microchipped: booked her in but then got scared as heard one chi had died through it.
spayed: no
eye colour: brown
long/smooth coat: long coat
fav treat: mini puppy bones and chicken
fav thing: playing and belly tickled


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

name: bambam
is she kc reg: nope
male/female: male
age: 17 months
where born: somewhere in arkansas, probably a horrible puppy mill 
colour: black and white with tan markings
favourite food: royal canin adult 27, soon to be wellness core original (transitioning at the moment)
favourite toy: a stuffed chihuahua toy - literally its a chihuahua stuffed animal and he absolutely loves it 
microchipped: yes
spayed: neutered
eye colour: brown
long/smooth coat: smoothcoat
fav treat: anything - loves his chicken liver biscuits, cranberry/liver pellets, and frozen carrots
fav thing: chewing on his bullystick on top of my mom's heated blanket while she watches tv, and curling up next to me when im on the laptop on my bed. playign with his schnauzer friends.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

name: Harley (Nickname: Mini Man)
is he/she kc reg: Yes
if so what is kc name: ummm...I don't really know
male/female: male
age: 9 months and change
where born: Ontario, Canada
colour: Fawn Merle
favorite food: raw carrots
favorite toy: Anything that squeaks
microchipped: Yes, came that way
spayed: yes, just recently
eye colour: blue
long /smooth coat: Smooth
fav treat: bully sticks
fav thing: his mommy 

name: Simon (Nickname: Mouse, Mouse in the house)
is he/she kc reg: Yes
if so what is kc name: Dunno that one either (am I a bad mommy or what)
male/female: male
age: 4 months
where born: Ontario, Canada
colour: Brown Sable
favorite food: Raw Veggies
favorite toy: His brother LOL!
microchipped: Yes, he came that way too.
spayed: Not yet, booked for April 
eye colour: Green
long /smooth coat: Long Coat
fav treat: Bully Sticks
fav thing: licking everyone's nose (sometimes he goes up it and hits my brain...ouch)


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

name: Jasper
is he/she kc reg: yes
if so what is kc name: Daisy's Fearless Little Jasper
male/female: Male
age: 6 months (9/6/2008)
where born: Saratoga Springs,New York
color: Blue Fawn
favorite food: Chicken Wings 
favorite toy: Daddy and Daddy's Slippers
micro chipped: no (will be)
spayed/neutered:yes
eye color: brown
long /smooth coat: Double coated long hair
fav treat: baby carrots
fav thing: his blue baby blanket


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

what is your chihuahuas:

name: *Sophie lynne (Mighty mouse!)*
is he/she kc reg: *I have the papers but never sent them in.*
if so what is kc name: *On the papers its still Sophie lol but since i'm not going to show/breed her i didn't get them done*
male/female: *ITS A GIRL!*
age: *She is 11 months!*
where born: *Glassco, Kentucky*
colour: *all her papers say red fawn *
favorite toy: *It changes, I switch up her toys every week. Right now its her panda bear, & kong*
microchipped: *No, I thought about it, but I don't let her out of my sight so no need.*
spayed: *Yes*
eye colour: *Hazel, they change though sometimes they can be more green other times grey.*
long /smooth coat: *smooth, sometimes I wish she was long coat. the first pup i was looking at had white/black hair and was long. but when i saw sophies litter and saw her it was love at first sight!*
fav treat: *Rawhide chips, Greenies (she only gets them every once in awhile so to her its a BIG treat!) and these new little peanut butter balls, she will do ANYTHING for them!*
fav thing: *Playing outside in the sun, laying on mommy, her new fav thing is getting brushed, people rubbing her belly*


----------



## SkylinexBleedsxRed (Apr 12, 2009)

what is your chihuahuas:

name: Buster
is he/she kc reg: No
if so what is kc name: N/A
male/female: Male
age: 2 Years Old
where born: Gaston, Oregon
colour: Cream
favorite food: Any Human Food! He Loves Chicken. For Dog Food, I Feed Him Purina Beneful. 
favorite toy: He's Not Into Toys.
microchipped: No, But He Has Dog Tags.
spayed/neutered: No, He's Not Going To Be Either.
eye colour: Brown
long /smooth coat: Long-Hair
fav treat: Chicken, Pizza
fav thing: I Hope Me! He Likes Attention.

what is your chihuahuas:

name: Bella
is he/she kc reg: Yes.
if so what is kc name: Bess
male/female: Female
age: 8 Months Old.
where born: About 4 Hours Away From Tulsa, Oklahoma.
colour: Cream
favorite food: Purina Puppy Chow.
favorite toy: Her Rubber Squeak Ball
microchipped: No, But Will Get Dog Tags For Her Soon.
spayed: No
eye colour: Brown
long /smooth coat: Long-Hair
fav treat: Chicken
fav thing: Her Ball, And Drive Me Insane! LOL.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

This is a really cute thread. I can't wait until I bring home my pup and have something to post. :dog: In the meantime, I hope other people keep it going. It's fun to read!


----------



## ~Olive~ (Apr 20, 2009)

name: Olive 
is he/she kc reg: No
if so what is kc name: 
male/female: Female 
age: 6 months (2/23/09)
where born: Coral Springs, Fl
color: Black and Tan 
favorite food: Cheese 
favorite toy: A plastic play house canon ball and her wired ball... and her teething bone
micro chipped: no... she will be tomorrow though! 
spayed/neutered: Not yet 
eye color: brown
long /smooth coat: Longish Smooth?
fav treat: Cheese 
fav thing: My bed


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

name: Ava
is he/she kc reg: Nope
if so what is kc name: 
male/female: Female
age: 2 years
where born: Napanee Ontario
colour: tan and white
favorite food: ham
favorite toy: Stuffed Tiger
microchipped: No, Soon though
spayed: no
eye colour: Amber/Brown
long /smooth coat: Smooth
fav treat: ceaser treats
fav thing: Sleeping

name: Quark
is he/she kc reg: Nope
if so what is kc name: 
male/female: male
age: around 3 years
where born: unknown
colour: brown white and black
favorite food: Popcorn
favorite toy: his Rope cat
microchipped: no but soon
spayed: Yes last november
eye colour: Amber/Brown
long /smooth coat: Smooth kinda thick 
fav treat: ceaser or bacon strips
fav thing:his fav thing is to Bug Ava


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

name: Lily
is he/she kc reg: Yes
if so what is kc name: Lily
male/female: Female
age: 12 weeks
where born: Nebraska, US
colour: fawn
favorite food: don't know yet!
favorite toy: minty rope, road kill squirrel (not a real road kill, i just call it that bcuz it's flat!)
microchipped: will be at spay
spayed: not yet
eye colour: dark brown
long /smooth coat: smooth
fav treat: dunno that yet either
fav thing: her big brother Kaz and mommy


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

name: HIRO
is he/she kc reg: no (his dam and sire are, but they chose not to register this litter)
if so what is kc name: n/a
male/female: male
age: 4 months 3 weeks old
where born: victoria, british columbia, canada
colour: tri color - black/tan/white
favorite food: so far orijen
favorite toy:ball with a bell in it, his bunny and his turtle
microchipped: no
spayed/neutered: neutured at 4 months
eye colour: dark brown/black
long /smooth coat: double smooth
fav treat: any treat but he LOVES peanut butter best
fav thing: me (yay)


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Name: Bella
Nickname: Bellie
Is he/she kc reg: No. Her AKC papers were never sent in.
If so what is kc name: Bella Ava
Male/female: Female
Age: 3 years old
Weight: 5 pounds; she is taller with a slender long body.
Where born: Illinois, USA
Color: Chocolate blue tri-color 
Favorite food: Wellness Core Original
Favorite toy: Whatever Lina (chi-sister) has at the moment
Microchipped: No. She has dog tags.
Spayed: Yes
Eye color: Brown
Long /smooth coat: Velvet smooth coat
Fav treat: Innova Evo dog biscuits; whatever Lina is eating. 
Fav thing: Mommy; athletic, active, and playful; playing with and bothering Lina.



Name: Thumbelina also known as Lina
Nickname: Lina Beana; Leenie 
Is he/she kc reg: Not sure if her previous Mommy Kristin sent the AKC papers. 
If so what is kc name: Thumbelina
Male/female: Female
Age: Will be 5 years old next month (June) 
Weight: 4.5 pounds; she has the coby chihuahua body.
Where born: Illinois, USA
Color: Creamy blonde
Favorite food: Wellness Core Original 
Favorite toy: Whatever Bella (chi-sister) has at the moment
Microchipped: No. She has dog tags.
Spayed: Yes
Eye color: Brown
Long /smooth coat: Smooth coat
Fav treat: Innova Evo dog biscuits; whatever Bella is eating. 
Fav thing: Daddy; playing with and bothering Bella.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

name: Rylie
is he/she kc reg: Yes
if so what is kc name: I never sent in her AKC papers
male/female: Female
age: 3 years, 8 months
where born: Florida, USA
colour: Fawn with blue markings
favorite food: She is on a raw diet
favorite toy: Her Dr. Noys Froggy... we call it her "baby"
microchipped: Yep
spayed: Yep
eye colour: Hazel
long /smooth coat: Smooth
fav treat: Wellness Jerky Treats
fav thing: Running around outside

name: Chloe
is he/she kc reg: Yes
if so what is kc name: We never sent in her AKC papers
male/female: Female
age: 3 years, 2 months
where born: Washington, USA
colour: White with blue merle markings
favorite food: She's on a raw diet
favorite toy: Petstages Barbell
microchipped: Yes
spayed: Yes
eye colour: Blue
long /smooth coat: Smooth
fav treat: Chicken
fav thing: Going on walks

name: Tucker
is he/she kc reg: Yes
if so what is kc name: All Tuckered Out
male/female: Male
age: 17 weeks
where born: Florida, USA
colour: Blue Tricolor
favorite food: He is on a raw diet
favorite toy: Petstages Orca Pinecone... he loves that thing
microchipped: No
spayed: No
eye colour: Green
long /smooth coat: Long
fav treat: Wellness Jerky Treats
fav thing: Biting... lol... he's teething


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

what is your chihuahuas:

name: Harley
is he/she kc reg: No
if so what is kc name: Harley Boy
male/female: Male
age: 5 years old
where born: North Carolina, USA
colour: Fawn and White
favorite food: Liver treats
favorite toy: Any chew bone and he loves trying to get my socks!
microchipped: Yes
spayed: No
eye colour: Golden Brown
long /smooth coat: Smooth coat
fav treat: Milkbones and Liver treats
fav thing: Cuddling with anyone in my family, Blankets, Being the boss!

what is your chihuahuas:

name: Shiloh
is he/she kc reg: No
if so what is kc name: Shiloh Jade
male/female: Female
age: 5 months old
where born: Wisconsin, USA
colour: Light Cream
favorite food: Creamcheese (when she's getting her heart worm pill)
favorite toy: Her Skineez Tiger
microchipped: Not yet, she'll get it when she gets spayed
spayed: In one month she will be
eye colour: Light Brown
long /smooth coat: Smooth coat
fav treat: Flossies and Newman's organic chicken treats
fav thing: Me, Her dog-siblings, Meeting new people, The beach, Going out for walks and sleeping in bed vs. her crate!


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

name: CHLOE
is he/she kc reg: NO (FATHER AKC CHI - MOTHER NOT REGISTERED)
if so what is kc name: .
male/female: FEMALE
age: 3 YEARS, 2 MONTHS
where born: HARTFORD, MAINE
colour: BLACK
favorite food: PEANUT BUTTER AND ICE CREAM
favorite toy: ANYTHING THAT SQUEEKS
microchipped: YES
spayed: YES, BUT NOT UNTIL AGE 2 AND 1/2
eye colour: JET BLACK
long /smooth coat: LONG
fav treat: CHICKEN JERKY STRIPS
fav thing: SITTING IN THE SUN


name: JASMINE
is he/she kc reg: NO ( FATHER AKC CHI - MOTHER CHI/TERRIER MIX)
if so what is kc name: .
male/female: FEMALE
age: 3 YEARS 2 MONTHS
where born: HARTFORD, MAINE
colour: REDDISH BLONDE
favorite food: PEANUT BUTTER AND ICE CREAM
favorite toy: SWEAKY RUBBER BALL
microchipped: YES
spayed: YES - BUT NOT UNTIL AFTER FIRST HEAT CYCLE
eye colour: HAZEL
long /smooth coat: LONG
fav treat: CHICKEN JERKY STRIPS
fav thing: STALKING AND CHASING SQUIRRELS AND CHIPMUNKS


name: PENNY
is he/she kc reg: NO (FATHER AKC CHI - MOTHER CHI/TERRIER MIX)
if so what is kc name: .
male/female: FEMALE
age: 3 YEARS, 2 MONTHS
where born: HARTFORD, MAINE
colour: LIGHT TAN/BROWN MARKINGS
favorite food: PEANUT BUTTER AND ICE CREAM
favorite toy: NONE - NOT INTO TOYS VERY MUCH
microchipped: YES
spayed: YES, BUT NOT UNTIL AFTER FIRST HEAT CYCLE
eye colour; HAZEL
long /smooth coat: LONG, CURLY TERRIER COAT
fav treat: CHICKEN JERKY STRIPS
fav thing: STALKING AND CHASING SQUIRRELS AND CHIPMUNKS WITH HER SISTER JASMINE.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

name: Cookie (nicknames Cook a nooks, Stinker, Cooks, Cook a nookie)
is he/she kc reg: Yes
if so what is kc name: Sventra Prince Charming
male/female: male
age: 13 years 2 weeks
where born: Cornwall, United Kingdom
colour: Tri Colour (brown, white, black) The black has faded to white with age.
favorite food: Royal Canin
favorite toy: Small soft toys
microchipped: No
spayed/Neutered: Yes 
eye colour: Black
long /smooth coat: Long
fav treat: Bakers Whirlers (obsessed with them)
fav thing: When mummys daddy gives me treats like his steak!


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

*Jaelyn & Olivers Bio's*

*Name:* Jaelyn Love
*Nicknames:* Shorty, Precious, Cutiepie
*KC Registered:* No
*Male/Female:* Female
*Age:* 4 Years, 2 Months, 26 Days
*Where Was She Born:* Florida
*Where She Lives Now*: New York
*Background:* She was turned into the rescue I foster for after being bred for a year or two. I fell in love the day we got her and knew after a few hours I couldn't ever give her up.
*Colors:* White With Black & Grey Spots (Mini-Mini Dalmation LOL)
*Favorite Food:* Everything
*Favorite Treats:* Bully Sticks, Pig Ears, Nylabones 
*Favorite Toy:* Hartz Furry Little Rabbit
*Microchipped:* Definitely
*Spayed:* Yes
*Housetrained:* Yes
*Eye Color:* Light Brown
*Long/Smooth Coat:* Smooth Coat
*Fav Things To Do:* Be Snuggled By Mommy & Daddy, Ride In The Car, Taking Walks, Suntanning

------------------------

*Name:* Oliver
*Nicknames:* Cutie
*KC Registered:* No
*Male/Female:* Male
*Age:* 4 Years
*Where Was He Born:* Unknown Yet
*Where He's Fostered Now*: New York
*Background:* I haven't received his paperwork yet but I heard through the grapevine he was an OTI (Owner Turn In). Circumstances unknown.
*Colors:* White With Red Spots
*Favorite Food:* Everything
*Favorite Treats:* Kong w/Breath Paste Inside
*Favorite Toy:* Furry Duck w/Squeeker
*Microchipped:* Definitely
*Neutered:* Yes
*Housetrained:* Yes
*Eye Color:* Dark Brown
*Long/Smooth Coat:* Smooth Coat
*Fav Things To Do:* Play Fetch! Take Walks, Snuggle w/Mommy & Daddy


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

name: Gucci(changing to Bella though)
is he/she kc reg: No
if so what is kc name:
male/female: Female
age: 9 months and 3 days
where born: Newcastle, UK
colour: 
favorite food: She has Iams Puppy food but looking on Dog food analysis it's not very good so I have ordered some Orijen, I hope she likes it!
favorite toy: Teddy bear with a missing ear lol
microchipped: No, but this has reminded me to phone the vets to get it done.
spayed/Neutered: No, but will ask the vet about it when I go
eye colour: Black
long /smooth coat: It seems she is long but not the fluffy type 
fav treat: Pedigree Milky biscuits, not sure how good they are for her but that's what her previous owner gave her 
fav thing: Lying on my knee, jumping around during her wild half hour and getting stoked by my youngest son


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

name: Lola ( litle lola, pissy pants, mexican bean)
is he/she kc reg: No
male/female: Female
age: 6 months 3 weeks
where born: West Sussex, United Kingdom
colour: Tri Colour (brown, white, black) black with brindle legs.
favorite food: Chichen
favorite toy: Small soft toys
microchipped: No
spayed/Neutered: No
eye colour: Dark brown
long /smooth coat: Short / with long bits
fav treat: Chocolate buttons for dogs
fav thing: snuggling with mummy


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

name:Rico
is he/she kc reg: Yes
if so what is kc name: Que Rico!
male/female: Male
age: 1 year One month and Nineteen Days
where born: NH,USA
colour: Fawn(Although it barely shows) With Black Sabling
favorite food: Eggs, either scrabbled or boiled!!
favorite toy: Purple Ball
microchipped: Yes
spayed: Yup
eye colour: Brown
long /smooth coat: Smooth
fav treat: A bully Stick(Tendons...ew)
fav thing: His stuffed animal girlfriend


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

what is your chihuahuas:

name: Daisy
is he/she kc reg: yes.
if so what is kc name: I can't remember off the top of my head. It's long.
male/female: male
age: 10 months
where born: Kentucky, USA
colour: Tan/White
favorite food: Wellness
favorite toy: Latex dinosaur
microchipped: yes
spayed: yes
eye colour: brown
long /smooth coat: long coat
fav treat: bully sticks
fav thing: Momma
Nicknames: Daisy Lynn, Lenny, Lenyrd Skynrd, Daisy Dukes, ButterCup, Butt, Fuzzy Butt, Butter-lou, Dooky, Duka, Daizers, Baby Pup, Puppy Girl, Hu, Butter-lou hu, Dooky Butt (I don't know why I name my pets because I always call them something different!) She answers to all of them! lol


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Name... Dazy Mae
Nicknames...Deets, Deedles, Momma's big girl
Registered...No
Female...2 yrs.
Born...June/07...Thousand Palms, Ca.
Lives with mommy and poppy in Indio, Ca.
Background...Saw an ad in the paper and saw that the lady who had her was a breeder of a small family of chis and also raised miniature horses. It was love at first sight and I bundled her up and brought her home!
Color...Fawn/White
Favorite Food...Natural Balance 
Favorite Toy...Aluminum easter egg-noisey and rolls all over the place!
Microchipped...Yes
Spayed...Yes
Eye Color...Brown
Short Coat
Favorite Treat...Ostrich rawhides and Natural balance mini bone snacks
Favorite thing...Laying on poppy's chest and singing! Yes she sings!! Loves to go anywhere in the car!


Name...Lulubelle
Nicknames...Lulee, Na-Nee-Nee, Peanut, Punkin, baby girl and midget
Registered...No
Female...11 months
Born...Sometime in July of 08
Lives with mommy and poppy in Indio, Ca.
Background...She was a rescue baby, found hiding under a big truck in the dead of winter somewhere in Los Angeles, Ca. She was a sick little girl, had parvo and kennel cough and was treated at the shelter. She survived and was taken into a foster home where she was loved and cared for until she was strong enough to be adopted. That is when I saw her on Petfinders.com and fell in love! Told my hubby....I'm getting a sissy for Dazy!
Color...Red/Brindle
Favorite food...Natural Balance
Favorite toy...Tiny little stuffed puppy, anything with a squeaker in it!
Microchipped...yes
Spayed...Yes
Eyes...Greenish/hazel
Short Coat
Favorite treat...Lambs ear, Natural Balnce mini bone snacks
Favorite thing...She has to be close to you at all times, on your lap, in your arms and even trys to lay on the computer keyboard too! Loves to go bye-bye in car or stroller.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

*Jaeran Khys*

*Name:* Jaeran Khys
*Nicknames:* Shorty
*KC Registered:* No
*Male/Female:* Male
*Age:* 3 Years
*Where He Was Born:* Unknown
*Where He Lives Now*: New York
*Background:* He was beloved by an older couple. Then last year they both passed away within months of each other from cancer.
*Colors:* Blue Merle
*Favorite Food:* Doesn't have one yet.
*Favorite Treats:* Bully Sticks
*Favorite Toy:* None
*Microchipped:* Not yet, but definitely will be.
*Neutered:* Waiting on paperwork.
*Housetrained:* Yes
*Eye Color:* Light Brown
*Long/Smooth Coat:* Smooth Coat
*Fav Things To Do:* Be Snuggled By Mommy, Be With Mommy Anywhere and Everywhere.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

Name; bianca
nickname; queen b
ikc reg; yes
reg name; bakers belle
born;10th june 2008
m/f; female
born; cavan, ireland
lives now; dublin
color; white/ caramel
chipped; yes
food; purina
fav treat;bully sticks
fav toy; gloria the do do
spayed; no
fav place; mums lap
coat; long


----------



## lindam (Jul 19, 2009)

name: Koko
is he/she kc reg: No
if so what is kc name: 
male/female: Female
age: 4.5 months
where born: Aberdeen,Scotland
colour: Chocolate Merle
favorite food: anything she can get ahold of
favorite toy: Stuffed Tigger
microchipped: No
spayed: no
eye colour: One eye is blue and one eye is green
long /smooth coat: Smooth
fav treat: All
fav thing: Wind the cat's up

name: Nina
is he/she kc reg: Yes
if so what is kc name: MacEnvi's little girl
male/female: female
age: 2.5 months
where born: Aberdeen,Scotland
colour: Blue Fawn
favorite food: Chicken
favorite toy: Anything that Koko is playing with
microchipped: no 
spayed: no
eye colour: Brown/Black
long /smooth coat: Smooth 
fav treat: chicken
fav thing:To sit and look so darn cute!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

name:Tonka
is he/she kc reg: No- Toy fox terrier x chi 
male/female: neutered Male
age: 4yrs young!
Birthday: august 15 2005
where born: AB, Can.
colour: Tri-Color Chocolate
favorite food: roast beef 
favorite toy: unstuffed cow
microchipped: Yes
eye colour: choco Brown
long /smooth coat: Smooth
fav treat: bull stick (real)
fav thing: acting tuff (complete act)


name: Bungee
is he/she kc reg: No
male/female: Female
age: almost 2
spayed: yes
Birthday: Dec 26, 2007
where born: AB, Can.
colour:Blue Tri-Color, her tan is so faint, its hard to tell were the white starts!
favorite food: roast beef 
favorite toy: anything with a squeeker, close second is the cats mouse
microchipped: Yes
eye colour: light hazel
long /smooth coat: Smooth
fav treat: bull stick (real)
fav thing: digging like mad in the dog bed


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thought id just update

what is your chihuahuas:

name: zac (nikname zacybhoy).
is he/she kc reg: yes.
if so what is kc name: He's Familiar Family.
male/female: male
age: 1 year 
where born: scotland
colour: red sable on his papers but hes a lot lighter now id say beige
favorite food: Acana
favorite toy: skineez
microchipped: yes
spayed: not yet
eye colour: brown
long /smooth coat: long coat
fav treat: bully sticks
fav thing: me his mummy




name: honey (nikname honey pie)
is he/she kc reg: yes.
if so what is kc name: honeymist close to love.
male/female: female
age: 1 year
where born: scotland
colour: tricolour
favorite food: Acana
favorite toy: squeaky hot dog
microchipped: yes
spayed: not yet
eye colour: brown
long /smooth coat: long coat
fav treat: jumbone
fav thing: me her mummy


name: romeo (nikname romey).
is he/she kc reg: no.
if so what is kc name: (breeders name) Grangelands chocolate chip
male/female: male
age: 8 months
where born: england huddersfield
colour: chocolate tri merle
favorite food: Acana
favorite toy: balls
microchipped: yes
spayed: not yet
eye colour: brown
long /smooth coat: smoothcoat
fav treat: bully sticks
fav thing: me his mummy


----------



## Digipup (Dec 13, 2009)

Name: Digipup (pronounced Dih-jee-puhp. Like in the word Digit. 
Is he/she kc Reg: Not yet!
If so what is kc name: I've got plenty of ideas if we ever do register him...which I hope to...
Male/female: Male
age: One and 3/4, will be two on February 11
Where born: Ohio
Colour: Cream with white diamond on forehead
Favorite food: Peanut butter treats
Favorite toy: Squeaky one-eyed turtle (he chewed the other eye off)
Microchipped: No
Spayed: No
Eye colour: Really dark brown; you can't see his pupils
Long /smooth coat: Long
Fav treat: Peanut butter treats 
Fav thing: Me; although he likes my moms' lap a bit better than mine. A little more cushiony.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

name: Elise (Nickname, Leelee)
is he/she kc reg: no
if so what is kc name: -
male/female: Female
age: Just over a year old
where born: England
colour: White with fawn markings
favorite food: Chicken Nuggets!!
favorite toy: anything that makes a noise
microchipped: nope
spayed: not yet
eye colour: brown
long /smooth coat: long coat
fav treat: anything from mums plate!
fav thing: her sister


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

*Name:* Isis Aurora
*Nicknames:* Ice, Shorty
*KC Registered:* No
*Male/Female:* Female
*Age:* 1 Year Old
*Where Was She Born:* Texas
*Where She Lives Now*: New York
*Background:* Isis was a rescue from a puppy mill raid in Texas last year.
*Colors:* White with a small cream stripe down her back.
*Favorite Food:* Wellness for Small Breed
*Favorite Treats:* Bully Sticks, Cow Hooves
*Favorite Toy: *A cat toy that chirps whenever it's moved. 
*Microchipped:* Definitely
*Spayed:* Yes
*Housetrained:* Yes (Pee Pads)
*Eye Color:* Brown
*Long/Smooth Coat:* Smooth Coat
*Fav Things To Do:* Be Snuggled By Mommy, Ride In The Car, Taking Walks, Suntanning


----------



## Jeannam2008 (Feb 4, 2010)

This looks fun! 

what is your chihuahuas:

name: Roo
is he/she kc reg: I don't know.
if so what is kc name: ?
male/female: Male
age: 8 months old. Will be 9 months on Feb. 26th
where born: I'm guessing here in MD (I adopted him)
colour: Brown, with white, and tan markings
favorite food: Pedigree Puppy Small bites
favorite toy: A stuffed sheep (bigger than he is)
microchipped: Yes!
spayed: Neutered.
eye colour: Green/brown
long /smooth coat: Smooth coat
fav treat: Dental sticks, or chew sticks with stuff inside them
fav thing: To run around the house like a nut 


what is your chihuahuas:

name: Licorice
is he/she kc reg: Idk
if so what is kc name: ?
male/female: Female
age: 5 years old.
where born: WV (found her on petfinder.com
colour: All black
favorite food: Royal Canin for Chihuahua's
favorite toy: A stuffed bunny with really long legs
microchipped: Not yet.
spayed: Yes
eye colour: Brown
long /smooth coat: Smooth 
fav treat: Anything you give her.
fav thing: To be on her mommy's lap


----------



## Stark (Jan 13, 2010)

what is your chihuahuas:

name: Tanner
is he/she kc reg: Nope.
if so what is kc name: 
male/female: Male
age: On year 8 months old
where born: Northern Ohio
colour: Sable
favorite food: Orijen
favorite toy: His AKC Rabbit stuffie/squeaker thing
microchipped: getting it done this month
spayed: neutered
eye colour: Brown with darker brown flecks.
long /smooth coat: Smooth.
fav treat: He will eat anything.
fav thing: Food, and I me, I hope lol.

what is your chihuahuas:

name: Bailey 
is he/she kc reg: Nope. He's a mix.
if so what is kc name: 
male/female: male
age: 1 year 8 months.
where born: Cincinnati, Ohio
colour: Creamy
favorite food: Orijen
favorite toy: Pull-rope.
microchipped: Getting it done this month.
spayed: Also getting neutered this month.
eye colour: Soft brown.
long /smooth coat: Smooth.
fav treat: Beggin' strips.
fav thing: tennis balls.


----------



## Pixie's_Mom (Mar 11, 2010)

name: Pixie
is he/she kc reg: No.
if so what is kc name: N/A
male/female: Female
age: 4 Months
where born: San Diego, CA
colour: White and Cream?
favorite food: Natural Balance Ultra
favorite toy: A soft fabric stuffed ball.
microchipped: She will be when she's old enough 
spayed: As soon as she's 6 months old!
eye colour: Hazel
long /smooth coat: Smooth Coat
fav treat: Dental chews.
fav thing: To give little piranha love bites! lol


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

name: Toby
nickname: Tobes, little man
is he/she kc reg: no
if so what is kc name: N/A
male/female: Male
age: a week shy of 3 months
where born: Brisbane, QLD, Australia
colour: caramel but he does have a small white spot on his chest and he has white toes on 3 paws.
favorite food: cooked chicken mince with a tad of Vegemite
favorite toy: His soft toy dog.
microchipped: Yes
spayed: Not Yet will be when he is old enough....shhhhh i haven't broken the news to him yet lol
eye colour: Very dark brown
long /smooth coat: Smooth
fav treat: dried kangaroo heart bits
fav thing: playing with the kids and sleeping.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Name; Billy
nickname; Bingo
ikc reg; no
reg name; Majestic Rolls Royce
born; 5 sept 09
m/f; male
born; 
lives now; Peterborough
color; Chocolate tri
Eye colour; Light brown with a bit of green.
chipped; yes
House trained; Yes
food; Royal canin and james wellbeloved meat
fav treat; chicken
fav toy; anything that squeeks
spayed; neutered yes
fav place; my lap or sofa
coat; short


Name; Pixie
nickname; Pickle
ikc reg; yes
reg name; Pixie Bluebelle
born; 27 dec 09
m/f; female
born; 
lives now; peterborough
color; wolf sable
Eye colour; Very dark brown
chipped; yes
House trained; Getting there!
food; royal canin and james wellbeloved meat
fav treat; anything food!
fav toy; sticks!
spayed; no
fav place; sofa
coat; short


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Name; Daisy
nickname; Daisydoo, Doo Doo, pup a lup, pup, mummys baby, fluff ball
ikc reg; ynope
N/A
born; 30th November 2009
m/f; female
born; Rochester 
lives now; Narm... also known as Beckenham
color; Fawn Sable.. not a lot of black left though, think she'll be cream with half a black tail
Eye colour; Very dark brown
chipped; Not yet but will be
House trained; 95% is now asking to go out woop
food; Raw & Royal Canin puppy
fav treat; Peanut butter.
fav toy; Her mousey, rabbit dumbell or squeeky bone, along with toilet roll cores
spayed; No but she will be, although she doesn't know this yet and i will not speak of it in front of her
fav place; Licking everyones face
coat; Long
__________________


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

name: Tulula
nickname: Lula
KC reg: No
DOB: 05/09/09
M/F: Female
Born: Peterborough
Lives: Surrey
Colour: Fawn
Eye colour: Big and Brown
Chipped: Not yet
House trained: Yes
Food: Natures Diet/Natures best
Fav treat: Anything eadible
Fav toy: Pink fluffy dog
Spayed: No
Fav place: On someone's lap
Coat: Smooth


----------



## Riley (Mar 13, 2010)

name: Riley
nickname: Monkey or monk
is he/she kc reg: no
if so what is kc name: No
male/female: Male
age: 3 months and 2 weeks
where born: Ontario, Canada
colour: Tan, black and white
favorite food: Sandwich meat
favorite toy: The clips on my sleeping bag LOL
microchipped: Not yet
spayed:No
eye colour: A light brownie green color with a hue of blue that seems to be facing over time 
long /smooth coat: Smooth with a few whispy hairs because he is half papillion
fav thing: playing with mommy .


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Name; Roo
nickname; Ruby and Bobo I call her the most but also, Bo, Posey, sweet pea, munchkin, Roober,.. and tons more.. 
ikc reg; no
m/f; female
age: 2 1/2
Where born; Maryland, I believe
Lives now: Kenmore, NY
Color; chocolate blue
Eye colour; brown
chipped; Yes
House trained; Yes
food; California Natural
fav treat; Bully sticks!
fav toy; her little stuffed toys, a blue lamb in particular 
spayed; Yes
fav place; mommys lap 
coat; short

Name; Pip
nickname; Pipper, Pippy, Pipster, monkey, sweetboy, my friend calls him Pipnation, lol. and a bunch more....
ikc reg; no
m/f; male
Age: 3 years
Where born; Maryland, I believe
Lives now: Kenmore, NY
color; Tri, black, brown, white
Eye colour; brown
chipped; Yes
House trained; Yes
food; California Natural
fav treat; Bully sticks!
fav toy; Balls! He's obsessed with them and has a bunch, lol.
Neutered; Yes
fav place; Mommy's lap 
coat; short


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

Name: Milo Sundance
Nickname: Baby Boy, Puppy, Bubba
kc reg: Chersya Phil
M/F: Male
Age: 6months
Where born: Cornwall
Lives now: Cornwall
Color: Blue Fawn
Eye colour: brown
Microchipped: Yes
House trained: No 
Food: Pedigree Puppy wet and dry
Fav treat: [email protected] puppy treats
Fav toy: Sheepy toy, soft white teddy
Spayed: No(not sure I can do it him!)
Fav place: Mummys lap but anyones lap will do!
Coat: Smooth coated


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

name: Ninja ( Nick name: Sonny)
is he/she kc reg: no
if so what is kc name: .
male/female: male 
age: 2 yrs 9 months
where born: ontario canada (forget which city was 3 hrs away breeder delivered him)
colour: blue, tan, white
favorite food: he loves any food will eat anything he is a vaccuum 
favorite toy: his donut, and monkey (stuffed squeeky toys)
microchipped: no
spayed: neutered! 
eye colour: blue 
long /smooth coat: smooth (half bald- has alopecia) 
fav treat: will eat anything, likes cookies and rawhide chewies .......
fav thing; his mommy and his daughter prada and food, going to the park

__________________________________________________________

name: Prada (nickname: BABA) 
is he/she kc reg: no
if so what is kc name: .
male/female: female
age: 1 yrs 10 months
where born: in my bed lol 
colour: blue, tan, white
favorite food: eats blue buffalo adult various flavours not a big people food eater
favorite toy: doesn't really play with toys unless u throw it across the room then she brings it back but once you start be prepared to go for hrs lol 
microchipped: no
spayed: not yet 
eye colour: blue 
long /smooth coat: smooth 
fav treat: any soft treat she doesn't like anything hard like rawhides, chewies or cookies 
fav thing; Ninja (her daddy) and running off leash at the park or beach.

______________________________________________________________


name: Baby-Love
is he/she kc reg: no
if so what is kc name: .
male/female: female
age: 4 yrs 4 months 
where born: Mississauga, Ontario
colour: Beige and white
favorite food: eats blue buffalo 
favorite toy: anything that makes noise she's so smart she can squeek any toy or make a toy make noise on her own but will do it all day if permitted lol
microchipped: no
spayed: not yet 
eye colour: brown 
long /smooth coat: smooth 
fav treat: bananas, cookies, chewies, anything really
fav thing; my mom or my bf, being carried around and acting like a diva


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Name: Elliot
Nickname: Chiki (chee-kee)
AKC Registered: No
Registered Name: None
Born: October 11, 2008
M/F: Female
Born In: Colorado Springs, CO
Lives Now: Carbondale, IL
Color: Chocolate Blue
Eye Color: The same as her coat.
Weight: 7.5lbs
Chipped: Yes
House Trained: Mostly. Still needs a little work.
Food: EN right now, but looking for a better kibble.
Fav Treat: Green Beans and Bully Sticks
Fav Toy: Fuzzy Mouse Toys
Spayed/Neutered: Spayed
Fav Place: Under the covers 
Coat ; Short










Name: Pippa
Nickname: Pippy or Pip
AKC Registered: No
Registered Name: None
Born: October 3, 2009
M/F: Female
Born In: Illinois
Lives Now: Carbondale, IL
Color: White
Eye Color: Brown
Weight:3.5lbs
Chipped: Yes
House Trained: Almost.
Food: Science Diet Puppy right now, but looking for a better kibble.
Fav Treat: Bully Sticks
Fav Toy: Fuzzy Mouse Toys
Spayed/Neutered: Spayed
Fav Place: In my lap 
Coat: Short


----------



## charm chi baby (May 26, 2010)

name: Ryder (nic baby weirdo lol)
is he/she kc reg: yes
if so what is kc name: papers haven't been done yet
male/female: male
age: 10 1/2 weeks
where born: williams lake
colour: blue merle
favorite food: royal canin puppy 33 & organic treats
favorite toy: blue/pink squeaky star
microchipped: yes
spayed: no
eye colour: brown
long /smooth coat: smooth coat
fav treat: organic treats
fav thing: his mommy


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

name: Daisy Lynn
is he/she kc reg: yes.
if so what is kc name: I don't remember
male/female: Female
age: 1 year, 10 months
where born: Kentucky, USA
colour: Fawn
favorite food: The Honest Kitchen Force
favorite toy: her sister!
microchipped: yes
spayed: yes
eye colour: brown
long /smooth coat: long coat
fav treat: Pupperoni
fav thing: her Momma


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

name: Midgie (Midge, Pumpkin).
is he/she kc reg: No.
if so what is kc name:
male/female: female
age: 5 years
where born: Tn
colour: Lt tan & White
favorite food: Lamb & Brown Rice, Turkey
favorite toy: stuffed animals & squeeky
microchipped: no
spayed: no
eye colour: brown
long /smooth coat: short Hair
fav treat: popcorn
fav thing: Me, can't spend a minute without me.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*This is Dahlia*

Name: Dahlia 
AKC Registered? Yes
AKC Name:Caliente Faeriewylde Dahlia La Crema
Male/female: female
Age:1 year
Weight:3 Lbs
Where born: Fostoria,Ohio
Colour: Cream & White with heart shaped blaze
Main Diet:Taste of the Wild Bison,fowl,Salmon mixed
Fave food: cooked chicken
Fave toys: Stuffed Furbys,Pound Puppys,Sock monkey
Microchipped: no
Spayed: yes-Laser spayed
Housebrokeeepad/Crate trained
Eye colour: Green
Long /smooth coat: smooth coat
Fave treat: fresh strawberrys
Fave time: When Daddy comes home from work and going "Bye-Bye".
An "Only Chi"? Yes
Walks on Leash? No- We use a stroller.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

name: Hannah Bananas
is he/she kc reg: yes
if so what is kc name: My Tiny Blue Baby
male/female: female
age: 9yrs and 8 months
where born: CT
color: Fawn and white
favorite food: chicken and cheese
favorite toy: her one and only ducky 
microchipped:no
spayed: not yet (sept 13th is the date)
eye color: brown
long /smooth coat: long hair
fav treat: american cheese
fav thing: daddy's lap on her fleece



name: Jasper
is he/she kc reg: yes
if so what is kc name: Daisy's Fearless Little Jasper
male/female: male
age:1 yr 10 months
where born: Saratoga,NY
color: Long Hair Blue and White Fawn
favorite food: whatever me and daddy cook
favorite toy: crunchy puppy 
microchipped:no
neutered:yes
eye color: brown
long /smooth coat: double coated long hair
fav treat: vita life bacon and cheese or lamb and rice treats
fav thing: snuggles in our bed


----------



## looloo (Jan 16, 2011)

name: Cassy
is he/she kc reg: No
if so what is kc name: 
male/female: female
age: 2yrs and 1 months
where born: uk
color: Fawn and white
favorite food: lamb from roast dinner
favorite toy: any cuddley toys - or cat toys
microchipped:yes
spayed: no
eye color: brown
long /smooth coat: long hair
fav treat: lamb!!
fav thing: to be playing!

name: Bruce
is he/she kc reg: Yes
if so what is kc name: 
male/female: male
age: 1yrs and 1 months
where born: uk
color: Fawn 
favorite food: anything apart from peas!
favorite toy: not really into toys - likes shoes!!
microchipped:yes
spayed: no
eye color: brown
long /smooth coat: mid long hair
fav treat: food - anything thats going!
fav thing: eating or sleeping in his little house


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Name: Nala
KC reg.: no, she's a Italian greyhuahua 
Male/Female: female (tom boy)
Age: 1 year 6 months
Born: California 
Living now: Victoria B.C. Canada
Background: She was rescued from a high kill
shelter in California. Went to live with a foster mummy
In Victoria. And then was transferred to another foster
mummy because she had extreme separation anxiety
and the first foster mummy couldn't bring her to
work. We then saw her photo on used Victoria and
read her description and fell in love with her. We adopted
her Oct. 2, 2011. We could kind of tell she
wasn't treated nicely in her past because she would cower
and was very afraid of sticks. She no longer
cowers anymore and is more relaxed and playful. Fortunately, too
I can bring her to work with me.
Color: brindle
Eye Color: brown
Favourite food: Royal Canin's hypoallergenic kibble
At least she doesn't seem to mind it right now.
Favourite treat: Greenie's hypoallergenic pill pockets
Favourite toy: her polar bear and her whistling ape
Microchipped: No, but she has a license and dog tags with her name,
address and phone no.
Spayed: yes
Long/smooth coat: smooth (surprisingly soft)
Favourite thing: her mummy and daddy and food (edible or inedible, groan)


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

name: Tillie (Nickname Tillie-Tots)
is he/she kc reg: Nope
if so what is kc name:
male/female: Female
age: 8 months and 12days old
where born: Cornwall
colour: Black With Brown On Her Sides Of Face , Paws And On Feet Also A Small Bit Of White On Her Belly 
favorite food: Chicken And Rice 
favorite toy: Her Big Sis Pip 
microchipped: Not Yet Will Be Done One She Under When Shes Spayed 
spayed: Not Of Yet , After Shes Had Her First Season
eye colour: Brown/Black/Red
long /smooth coat: Long And Fluffy 
fav treat: Chocolate Bones/Drops
fav thing: Me/ My Auntie / My Nan/ My Cousin And Big Sis Pippi


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Name: Audrey Lyn (Dittle Cootie, Princess Puppy)
is he/she kc reg: No
if so what is kc name: 
male/female: Female
age: 1 years 6 monthes, 3 weeks 5 days.
where born: Virgina USA
colour: Fawn with hazel eyes (daddy was a blue)
favorite food: Raw Venison
favorite toy: Red rubber ball
microchipped: Yes
spayed: Yes
eye colour: Hazel
long /smooth coat: Smooth
fav treat: Cheese
fav thing: Toys!

(Out of time, I'll do Sophia later)


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

what is your chihuahuas:

name: *Peyote Bella, a.k.a. Ote*
is he/she kc reg: *Nope, unfortunately*
male/female: *Female*
age: *8 Months*
where born: *Delaware*
colour: *White with Red Markings*
favorite food: *Kibble in Broth*
favorite toy: *Her "Princess" Nylabone & Busy Buddy Bristle Bone*
microchipped: *Not yet*
spayed: *Will be in about a month*
eye colour: *Hazel*
long /smooth coat: *Smooth Coat*
fav treat: *Ramen Noodle Treats & Lettuce*
fav thing: *Me, "Daddy" and Mojo*


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*what is your chihuahuas:*

name: *Daisy Mae*. 
is he/she kc reg: Yes.
male/female: Female. 
age: 3 yrs.
where born: Waxahachie, tx.
colour: Black & a bit of White.
favorite food: My food.
favorite toy: She dislikes toys.
microchipped: Not yet.
spayed: Will be next month.
eye colour: Light Brown,
long /smooth coat: Short coat.
fav treat: Prime rib treats.
fav thing: Her momma, my mother n laws boy chi wizzard.


*what is your chihuahuas:*

name: *Freeta Peeta*
is he/she kc reg: No.
male/female: Female.
age: 2 yrs.
where born: Dallas, tx.
colour: Tan, with white on her chest,head and feet like socks.
favorite food: Everything, she loves food.
favorite toy: Pink Ball.
microchipped: Not yet.
spayed: Not yet.
eye colour: Hazel.
long /smooth coat: short smooth, very soft.
fav treat: All treats specially chiken! shes an eater.
fav thing: Her momma, our puppy and her lil pink ball.


*what is your chihuahuas: *

name: *Wawies*
is he/she kc reg: No.
male/female: female.
age: 3 months.
where born: Arlington, tx.
colour: White with tan spots, a spot on her butt is shaped like a lil heart.
favorite food: Noodles.
favorite toy: Her big teddy.
microchipped: No.
spayed: NO.
eye colour: Hazel.
long /smooth coat: smooth.
fav treat: Bacon mini bites.
fav thing: Running with Freeta,Me,My son, My g/f and her big teddy.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Name: Bijoux 
Nickname: Bee-G -say it fast 
is he/she kc reg: Nope merles were declared non ckc-standard while her mother was pregnant with her
if so what is kc name: 
male/female: Female
age: 11 months
where born: Flamborough Ontario
colour: Blue Merle 
favorite food: Milk!
favorite toy: Hands or feet
microchipped: Yes
spayed: Yes
eye colour: Blue
long /smooth coat: Long 
fav treat: Bully Sticks
fav thing: Me  Not being egotistic but she never leaves my side. That's okay tho, she's my favourite thing too


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Name: Daisy May
Nickname: She has so many... D, Dais, Pooks/Pookie, (just the main ones).
is he/she kc reg: No, but I have her pedigree papers. 
if so what is kc name: 
male/female: Female
age: 1 year old next Friday <3
where born: Wiltshire, UK
colour: Ginger and white xD was advertised as cream, but she totally changed colour. 
favorite food: Chicken, Peanut Butter and Milk
favorite toy: She has a squeaky frog she likes. She also loves the scruffy remains of Polo, her Xmas polar bear toy, which has had the stuffing pulled out and is holey. 
microchipped: Yes
spayed: Yes
eye colour: Dark Brown
long /smooth coat: Short Coat
fav treat: Chicken, and doggy chocolate
fav thing: Being a part of the family. She likes to be a part of everything we all do. If someone leaves the room, she doesn't like it because she wants us all together, and if me and mum have a quick hug, Daisy paws at my legs to get hugged too. She also loves laying in front of our open fire, she gets so hot!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Can't believe I never did this LOL. I'll start with Kahlua.. 


name: Kahlua Coca Kola
is he/she kc reg: Nope
male/female: Spayed female
age: She'll be 3 in July
where born: Rockford, IL
colour: Chocolate & Caramel =)
favorite food: raw meat =D
favorite toy: 1986 Snuggle Bear, 6" by GUND <3
microchipped: Yes!
spayed: Yes!
eye colour: Chocolate
long /smooth coat: Long
fav treat: Soda. I only let her have a few drops; but she's been known to go up to people OTHER than me while they're drinking from a can or bottle, and gently tap it with her paw to "ask" for some... then stare at them with huge eyes waiting patiently... 
fav thing: It's a tie between me and the Snuggle Bear. I don't mind sharing the attention though; she loves "showing" me her bear so she divides her attention equally LOL


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

name: BG (stands for Burgundy & Gold) (nickname: Littles, Diva, Princess)
is he/she kc reg: think so
if so what is kc name: unknown
male/female: female
age: 1 1/2
where born: VA, USA
colour: Tri
favorite food: Great Life Chicken and ZP Venison
favorite toy: snowman
microchipped: Yes
spayed/Neutered: Yes - at 6 months
eye colour: Brown
long /smooth coat: Smooth
fav treat: Chicken jerky 
fav thing: Playing with daddy



name: Sonny (Nickname: Little Man)
is he/she kc reg: think so
if so what is kc name: Unknown
male/female: male
age: 7 1/2 months
where born: VA, USA
colour: Tri
favorite food: Great Life Chicken & ZP Venison
favorite toy: Bones
microchipped: No
spayed/Neutered: No allowing breeder to stud him first since he gave me both BG and Sonny
eye colour: Dark Brown
long /smooth coat: Smooth
fav treat: Chicken Jerky
fav thing: Snuggling and anything with his moma


----------

